

The #1 Spot on Reddit by the Numbers... Is it Worthwhile? - dmcgregor
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/channels/1-spot-on-reddit-by-the-numbers-1/

======
s0x
"reddit sends a ton of traffic. Like, a TON."

It would have been nice to have that quantified.

